# Prescription required for Headache tablets - Same in the Uk?



## irishmoss (18 Jan 2011)

A few chemists have told me we will need to pay €50 euros to a doctor to now buy Nurofen Plus or Syndol or any of the stronger painkillers that have codeine.

Is this an EU thing or only in this Nanny state of ours?

Anyone know if this is the same in the Uk?


----------



## Towger (18 Jan 2011)

Nanny State / Vested Interests


----------



## Magpie (18 Jan 2011)

It is not the same in the UK, no.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jan 2011)

My other half had a flu over xmas and the chemist gave him Nurofen.  Not sure what type though.  Would talking two paracetemol/aspirin not give you enough strength for the pain?


----------



## RonanC (18 Jan 2011)

You *do not need* to go to a doctor and pay €50 to buy products containing codeine. This is false information.

The requirement is for you to talk to the in-house pharmacist in the chemist about why you need them and they may offer alternatives. This service is *FREE*. 

I had been taking migraine tablets that contained codeine and was looking for some a while ago and the pharmacist recommended that I should try standard nurofen (no codeine) as well as a nausea tablet such as motilium. Migraine cleared up as normal and since havnt touched any products containing codeine. Now this is just my experience and should not be taken as medical advice and you should always speak to someone qualified if you want further info. 

Mods: please delete any of the above if needs be or as you see fit.


----------



## irishmoss (18 Jan 2011)

Ronan my chemist told me a *new law* is coming into force and you will need a prescription to buy nurofen Plus etc.

Is this false? I'm surprised they would give out such information


----------



## Boyd (18 Jan 2011)

Hope not, N+ are the only drug worth their salt at shifting a hangover headache


----------



## Leo (18 Jan 2011)

irishmoss said:


> Ronan my chemist told me a *new law* is coming into force and you will need a prescription to buy nurofen Plus etc.


 
Your chemist is wrong. See [broken link removed].
Leo


----------



## Fatphrog (18 Jan 2011)

Codeine is a prescription only medicine. There is an exemption that allows it to be sold for short periods over the counter. Regular use, which is for longer than three days duration, codeine is still prescription only.

If you told the chemist that you use a codeine painkiller every day, as some people do, he would be contravening legally binding guidelines by selling you the product.

OTC codeine is supposed to be used for short periods when a painkiller without codeine hasn't worked. Guidelines introduced last summer tightened up the rules about codeine.

We can't tell if the chemist in this case was wrong or right because we have only a second hand version of the conversation.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Jan 2011)

irishmoss said:


> Ronan my chemist told me a *new law* is coming into force and you will need a prescription to buy nurofen Plus etc.
> 
> Is this false? I'm surprised they would give out such information


 
My own chemist told me the same thing last year (around Halloween). Actually it was a girl behind the counter as opposed to the pharmacist. The exact wording was 'We are going to have to start asking for prescriptions for codeine containing medicines soon, it will be law soon'. That was the last I heard of it and they now just mumble off the usual spiel about possible addiction.


----------



## irishmoss (19 Jan 2011)

I see on politics.ie that a chemist in Tralee has already gone prescription only.

Aparently the chemists are taking the decision themselves as  having to talk to customers buying codeine products is taking them away from dispensing prescribed drugs.

Boots were also advising they are going prescription only too


----------



## RonanC (19 Jan 2011)

Afaik chemists cannot make this decision on their own. There is legislation (Regulation 10 of the Regulation of Retail Pharmacy Businesses Regulations 2008.) relating to the dispensing of non-prescription medicines in Ireland and there is also guidence from the Pharmacetucial Society of Ireland (PSI) in relation to the supply of codeine based medicines that are available over the counter and without a prescription. The PSI is the regulator of pharmacies and sets the rules. Read the guidence [broken link removed].


----------



## Fatphrog (19 Jan 2011)

Individual pharmacists can tighten restrictions if they want to. The guidance states that:

"Essentially, a pharmacist must be satisfied that the supply of the particular* non-prescription medicine is safe and appropriate, and the pharmacist must use their professional judgement and expertise in deciding how best to deal with the individual patient’s needs."

If a pharmacist decides that OTC codeine is not safe and appropriate, then he can restrict it to prescription only if he wants. This is not an u reasonable position since some whole countries operate like that and recently, a consultant psychiatrist in Dublin has said that codeine abuse is causing so much trouble it should be banned OTC.


----------



## TLC (19 Jan 2011)

I was also told in the chemist shop that "we don't need a prescription as such - just a note from your doctor"??  I wasn't actually looking for anything but had witnessed a woman being interrogated by the assistant. I thought it was both embarrassing for the woman & a bit strange - she was looking for a small pack of something.  If she had been looking for a gross of it that would have been another matter.


----------



## roker (19 Jan 2011)

A few years ago they restricted the sale of products with Paracetamol to one packet, in case people would use it for suicide, and overdose also causes liver failure.
Codeine is now suspected for addiction, so product with Paracetamol and Codeine have a problem, e.g. Syndol and Solpadeine have 450mg Paracetamol10mg Codeine per capsule, and can be obtained at the discretion of the pharmacist.
Solpadol which is stronger and contains 500mg Paracetamol and 30mg Codeine must be obtained with a prescription. Nurofen contains Ibuprofen which has not been restricted, but is harder on the stomach.
This is an Irish thing because I recently obtained the equivalent of Solpadol in another EU country. More than one packet also. I have obtained Nurofen locally recently no problem.
I am not a pharmacist I am speaking from my own experience, I use Syndon or Solpadol for Migraine occasionally, I am not addicted. I have also been refused recently for Syndol in Boots.
Boots seem to be more concerned at selling the morning after pill than treating genuine medical conditions, what a contradiction.


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2011)

Please be mindful of the ban on .
Leo


----------



## BillK (19 Jan 2011)

Over here in England you are restricted to 2 packs of aspirin, Nurofen, paracetamol etc. No prescription needed.


----------



## ajapale (19 Jan 2011)

Whats the rule in England regarding  remedies which contain codiene?


----------



## BillK (21 Jan 2011)

Don't know at this moment. I'll have to check next time I'm in the store to see which medication contains codeine. I normally just go and get what Mrs K tells me to get - like any sensible husband does!


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Jan 2011)

ajapale said:


> Whats the rule in England regarding remedies which contain codiene?


 
I bought a pack of Nurofen Plus in Boots in Manchester Airport this morning, it has a strapline on the box FOR THREE DAYS USE ONLY (which seeing as it was a pack of 32 I found funny) and CAN CAUSE ADDICTION, the shop assistant also asked a few questions but didn't seem too bothered.


----------



## mosstown (21 Jan 2011)

i travel to london a couple of times a month and always get my dad a supply of the strong neurofen tabs for back pain.  you take two a day so strong.  i just buy a couple of packs in boots, then into superdrug for 2 and off to tesco pharmacy for another couple and there seems to be no prob bringing these in your hand luggage back here.  neurofen for back pain still isnt on the market here in ireland for some reason and you can buy neurofen plus off the shelf in tesco in london.  no need to go to pharmacy counter.  you could also go up north and buy any of these products over the counter so long as you buy no more than 2 in each shop.  i also buy calpol etc for all the kids etc as bottle is under 100ml.  all this stuff is a pure rip off in this country.  the shopping for this stuff really makes my cheap flights to london extra extra good value !


----------



## Molly (21 Jan 2011)

I have purchased codeine based pain killers over OTC in Newry no questions asked.


----------

